# island outlet



## BSSTG (Dec 18, 2012)

Greetings all,

I'm being forced to go to a city council meeting this week for a variance request. I flagged a house flipper awhile back for lack of an electrical outlet at the island. She had added the island as an after thought, therefore it would be a pain to chip the slab for wiring etc. She filed the proper paper work for a variance for that section of the NEC dealing with that and in our locale those variance requests go to city council after having been turned down by our "variance committee".

I expect to be asked to say a few words as to Code requirements which I have no problem with. What I'm wondering though is that if I'm asked why that requirement is in the Code, what is the reasoning behind it. I've been a master electrician for a long time and a student of the NEC since the 70's and I really don't know the exact reasoning as to why islands are required to have outlets. I expect it's for preventing the use of cords, convenience and so forth.

Any of you folks know of the history as to the requirement should I be asked?

As always, thanks for the feedback!

Merry Christmas

BS


----------



## gfretwell (Dec 18, 2012)

It is all part of the general code requirements to avoid extension cords. Someone will want to plug something in up there and we don't want anyone tripping over the cord, tipping over a hot fryer or something.

Is it a valid concern? Who knows but it is the code.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 18, 2012)

I agree it is to avoid cords however there is another argument that an outlet on the side of an island is more dangerous than none at all.  For example if a hot pot were plugged into the island receptacle it is possible that a young child could come by and pull the pot of the counter and burn themselves.  I am not sure if this has ever happened but it is another side to the story.


----------



## mjesse (Dec 18, 2012)

So that an appliance cord or extension aren't run from an appliance on the counter, over a walk space, to another outlet.

Person walks through space, pulling appliance from island counter top.

mj


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 18, 2012)

Would it be acceptable to install a ceiling retractable cord above the island?

Merry Christmas

Francis


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 18, 2012)

BSSTG,

Theres more than the outlet at play with an island counter, some AHJ require the wiring circuit to be protected in conduit to protect the wiring from damage caused by a sharp object like sissors or a knife!

pc1


----------



## gfretwell (Dec 18, 2012)

I am not sure about a "retractable" cord but it would be interesting to hear the arguments about a pendant cord that was 20" above the counter.

What I have seen done was some sort of decorative upright structure from the counter to the ceiling with a chase inside for a cable. (a wine rack, plant shelf or whatever) This is where the decorator meets the EC.


----------



## gfretwell (Dec 18, 2012)

Expanding on the pendant cord idea, maybe a light with a 20a small appliance receptacle in it? (fed from 2 circuits)


----------



## Rider Rick (Dec 18, 2012)

Do it to code or remove the island and move on.


----------



## BSSTG (Dec 18, 2012)

Rider Rick said:
			
		

> Do it to code or remove the island and move on.


I don't understand why this lady has not pulled the island to be honest. This house has been in limbo for months.

BSSTG


----------



## gfretwell (Dec 18, 2012)

Put the island on wheels  ;-)


----------



## gfretwell (Dec 18, 2012)

BTW what is so sacred about the floor? My wife (a builder) had the boys chip up a groove in more than a few floors when the customer decided they wanted an island or sparky forgot the sleeve for the power. It is only a little concrete and some tile.

If you are careful and a little lucky, you only lose one row of tile.

She used to figure that a house sitting was costing the company about $350-400 a day so it was not even a close call.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 18, 2012)

We had the same challenge to our appeals board a few years back, on the basis of "hooking the cord in the island." the appeal was turned down cold. Cords on floors are far more a hazard than one at the counter level. The same kid could be walking by when clutsy Grandma spills the pan of gravy off the stove.


----------



## RJJ (Dec 18, 2012)

Exception: 2009 A. (ii) C. No receptical needed when Island is prohibided!


----------



## fatboy (Dec 18, 2012)

RJJ said:
			
		

> Exception: 2009 A. (ii) C. No receptical needed when Island is prohibided!


Huh????????


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 18, 2012)

You might take the "it's up to you" approach and tell the council that they adopted the code and in accordance with the adopted code they only way to get rid of the requirement is to amend that part of the code out.  The building codes are not like the zoning codes; no variances.  The council must amend it or enforce it.  Quote the administrative section of the code.; First there is required by the code to be a Board of Appeals and not a variance board (R112) and if the council is the Board of Appeals it cannot provide a "variance"; and must inforce the code as adopted (R112.2).The only time a variance is allowed is for flooding (R112.2.2)

As a legal body they must inforce the code they adopted or amend it.

Be sure to dust off your resume before telling them the above.


----------



## Architect1281 (Dec 19, 2012)

Overhead suspended cable restrained will meet the code


----------



## Dennis (Dec 19, 2012)

Who in their right mind would want a cord hanging from the ceiling in their residential kitchen.  That would never fly on any of my jobs.  Besides if the house is finished that would also be an issue.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 19, 2012)

A basement would have come in handy here.


----------



## Rider Rick (Dec 19, 2012)

jar546 said:
			
		

> A basement would have come in handy here.


Or a  builder that knows the code.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 19, 2012)

I do recall we had apartment units where all the appliance wiring was run down from above the kitchen and the island receptacles were mounted on a column drop down from the ceiling.

Just to show people will still use extension cords regardless.







Francis


----------



## BSSTG (Dec 19, 2012)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> You might take the "it's up to you" approach and tell the council that they adopted the code and in accordance with the adopted code they only way to get rid of the requirement is to amend that part of the code out.  The building codes are not like the zoning codes; no variances.  The council must amend it or enforce it.  Quote the administrative section of the code.; First there is required by the code to be a Board of Appeals and not a variance board (R112) and if the council is the Board of Appeals it cannot provide a "variance"; and must inforce the code as adopted (R112.2).The only time a variance is allowed is for flooding (R112.2.2)As a legal body they must inforce the code they adopted or amend it.
> 
> Be sure to dust off your resume before telling them the above.


The Codes, when codified, amended the variance process. There is no board of appeals much to my dismay. It puts poiliticians in charge of the variance process which is totally wrong IMO. However, it is what it is. I don't make the rules, just try to wade through them. I've learned not to get stressed by the variance process as is. It's not worth it. Besides, it takes the monkey off of my back once in awhile.

BSSTG


----------



## Big Willie (Dec 19, 2012)

> Or a builder that knows the code.


This is not a realistic expectation!


----------



## codeworks (Dec 19, 2012)

be like cooking in an auot repair garage, hand me the work light dude!


----------



## Rider Rick (Dec 19, 2012)

Big Willie said:
			
		

> This is not a realistic expectation!


In some states the contractors test is on the building codes.


----------



## PaulAbernathy (Dec 21, 2012)

Just some background for you. Originally the propsal was 2-120 during the 1990 ROP stage which called for more receptacle outlets serving the kitchen counter area. During the 1990 ROC stage it was expanded to add the terms island and Peninsular to the mix and where that language actually began. The justification in proposal 2-120 was used to expand receptacle coverage. I have posted them both for you below but you can find them in the 1989 ROC and ROP stages.

Here is the ROC that started adding the terms Island and Peninsular and expended on the accepted proposal 2-120.

2- 679 - (210-52(b)): Accept

SUBMITTER: Robert H. Kels, First State Inspection

Agency, Inc.

O~_QH_MEN_ff!__Q_N PR~_POS~L_NO. : 2-120

RECOMMENDATION: This proposal should be accepted with

editorial changes. Revise the Section to read,

"In kitchens and dining areas of dwelling units a

receptacle outlet shall be installed at each counter

space wider than 12 inches. "Receptacles shall be

installed that no point along the wall line is more

than 24 inches, measured horizontally from a receptacle

oultet in that space. Island and peninsular counter

tops 12 inches or wider shall have at least one

receptacle for each four feet of counter top."

New text in quotation.

SUBSTANTIATION: The substantiation for the proposal

makes a lot of sense, as do Mr. Cunningham's comments.

Perhaps the suggested changes would be satisfactory.

Island and peninsular counter tops create problems of

their own when it comes to receptacles. Appliances are

not generally left connected at these areas anyway. A

lot of islands are built with cabinet doors and drawers

on all sides, and some are angled so that it is almost

impossible to locate receptacles in them. Mr.

Vaughan~s comments are very confusing to me. First he

tells us how many outlets he puts in, then tells us

that he has been called back to install more, but s t i l l

votes against proposal. Cost should have nothing to do

with safety, and appliance cords are getting shorter.

p__~NEL ACTION: Accept.

PANEL STATEMENT: Accept, and editorially add "so"

after "be installed".

VOTE ON PANEL ACTION; Unanimously Affirmative.

And here is the original proposal 2-120 for everyones enjoyment.

SUBMITTER: Frank K. Kitzantides~ National Electrical

Manufacturers Assn.

RECOMMENDATION: Revise the f i r s t sentence by adding

"and located so that no point along the counter space

is more than 24 inches (609 mm), measured horizontally

from a receptacle outlet."

SUBSTANTIATION: An ever increasing number of

electrical appliances are requiring dedicated outlet

receptacles for full time power. Programmable coffee

makers, radios and microwave ovens require power full

time in order to operate a clock circuit and a memory

circuit for programs. This means that so~e outlets are

no longer available for the temporary use of portable

mixers, can openers, electric knives, blenders,

toasters, waffle irons, fry pans, etc. The requirement

for more dedicated outlets promotes the use of cube

taps and other multiple outlet adaptors. Since more

counter top outlets are now required, the N.E.C. must

keep pace with new technology. Many portable

appliances are now supplied with 18" cords which would

also make this change desirable.

PANEL ACTION: Accept.

VOTE ON PANEL ACTION:

AFFIRMATIVE: 8

NEGATIVE: Cunningham, Rao, Vaughan.

EXPLANATION OF VOTE:

CUNNINGHAM: The Code Panel Accepted this proposal

with the understanding that this would result in a

maximum distance between counter top receptacle outlets

of 48 inches. However, a close examination of the

wording could lead to an interpretation that the 24

inches could be a radius from the receptacle outlets.

This would make it impossible for space on a counter

deeper than 24 inches to comply unless surface mounted

receptacles were installed.

I am voting against the Panel action because the

wording could be interpreted to require more

receptacles than the panel, and perhaps the proposer

i n i t i a l l y intended.

RAO: Tile proposed wording is not clear.

VAUGHAN: As a volumne electrical contractor, having

installed 4 or more duplex receptacles, constituting 8

or more receptacles, on 2 or more 20 ampere circuits in

over 60,000 residential dwelling units during the past

33 years, we have received many requests from many of

the home buyers for the need for additional receptacle

outlets in kitchens. Electrical requirements should

most certainly be based on overhwhelming substanciated

requirements, not on an unlikely rare requirement.

Furthermore, with the mixture usage of a very few short

cords with the longer cords, the present 8 or more

receptacles would be more than adequate to cover the

home owners requirements Thisproposed additional

requirement would needlessly increase the receptacles,

in some instances, over 25% in kitchens, resulting in

the primary financial benefit going to the

manufacturers, with no additional safety, and the

additional unnecessary costs being imposed upon the

home owner.


----------

